# Sunroof Shade Closing Automatically?



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

We've noticed in the few months that our Tiguan's sunroof shade seems to be closing by itself when it's parked overnight or other extended periods of time. 

1. We almost always drive with the shade open - if it's not, my 2-year old will say something and I'll open it for him.

2. So when arriving at home, the shade is open. We park inside a lighted, climate-controlled garage in our condo building (temp is always in the 60s).

3. We lock the doors - mirror fold up and shade does not move.

4. The next morning, and before opening the car, I notice the shade is closed virtually every time.

Has anyone else experienced this? 

I should include that we had the ambient light in the sunroof disconnected per recall about the same time that we started noticing this; also at about the same time is when I got OBD11 and enabled closing windows/roof with key and auto-closing of windows and sunroof with rain (which, like others have noted elsewhere, doesn't seem to work using the posted coding). There may be something in the coding, but before I check I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen (in case it's related to the ambient light disconnection or other issue).


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

We almost always have our shade open and it's never closed on its own (we also have the LED strips disconnected). I'd give the dealership a call to see if there is something wrong with it.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Mine is always open and has never closed on its own. I also have it set up to open with the key fob, but I did not try to have it close automatically with rain. I don’t remember seeing that option, but maybe it was there. 

Before you take it in, try to undo the coding for that.. it seems like the most likely culprit, since it is supposed to shut the roof automatically. I imagine it doesn’t have access to whatever data it needs, so the system defaults to the safe choice of assuming it will rain, and closes itself.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

There have been a couple times where I found it in the half closed position when I don't recall leaving it that way. Like what happens when you open the sunroof with the shade fully closed. Not something I've been able to reproduce though so figured the bug was in my own head.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TofuBoyz said:


> Mine is always open and has never closed on its own. I also have it set up to open with the key fob, but I did not try to have it close automatically with rain. I don’t remember seeing that option, but maybe it was there.
> 
> Before you take it in, try to undo the coding for that.. it seems like the most likely culprit, since it is supposed to shut the roof automatically. I imagine it doesn’t have access to whatever data it needs, so the system defaults to the safe choice of assuming it will rain, and closes itself.


Weird that if it had to do with auto closing for rain, it would close the shade too. I will do an experiment tonight and leave the roof slightly open (slid back) with shade fully open, and see what happens tomorrow morning.

I was thinking, too, that it has to do with the non-functioning auto-rain coding. IIRC someone posted the coding from a MK7 Golf thread into the MQB coding thread (or did I see if on OBD11's forums?) - regardless there was the caveat that it didn't seem to work. I did get the rain auto-close function to show up on the infotainment screen and enabled it but haven't seen it in action (tried tapping on windshield, flicking water etc. as other suggested).


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i would actually LOVE to have this feature.
shut the car off, shade closes. start the car, shade opens. (i do it manually anyway, BUT not everytime).

but as mentioned previously, try undoing the coding, that is most likely the culprit.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> Weird that if it had to do with auto closing for rain, it would close the shade too. I will do an experiment tonight and leave the roof slightly open (slid back) with shade fully open, and see what happens tomorrow morning.
> 
> I was thinking, too, that it has to do with the non-functioning auto-rain coding. IIRC someone posted the coding from a MK7 Golf thread into the MQB coding thread (or did I see if on OBD11's forums?) - regardless there was the caveat that it didn't seem to work. I did get the rain auto-close function to show up on the infotainment screen and enabled it but haven't seen it in action (tried tapping on windshield, flicking water etc. as other suggested).



Last night I kept the sunroof tilted up and this morning it was still open and shade was fully open as I'd left it.

I'll probably just try to undo the rain auto-close coding.


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

My shade also closes by it self, have everything on just like you, have not had a recall done yet, I was thinking it happens to keep the car cool , but it might be the coding also


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

amorek13 said:


> My shade also closes by it self, have everything on just like you, have not had a recall done yet, I was thinking it happens to keep the car cool , but it might be the coding also


I found that when I unchecked the auto rain closing in the MIB display, the shade stopped closing automatically. I still have the coding changed, just not selected in the MIB. It's kind of annoying since it seems like it should work but it doesn't. I wonder if the coding (which IIRC was taken from MK7 Golfs) needs a minor change to actually work for auto rain closing (which I never was able to confirm that it works).


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Give it a couple years and the roof will open and close on it's own like most VW's. My mk4 and mk5 would do this.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

scirockalot8v said:


> Give it a couple years and the roof will open and close on it's own like most VW's. My mk4 and mk5 would do this......


Only because you did not maintain them with regular cleaning and lubrication to protect the pinch protection system.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

And don't let fidgety kids or adults get in the back of your car. We had the unfortunate experience of transporting one such kid in our 2011 JSW TDI and he managed to get the shade peeled off from its rails. Next thing we know, it was going to cost us $1600+ to get it fixed by the dealer with not definite warranty or guarantee on the fix. We ended up letting one side of the shade hang lose for 2.5 years before we turned the car in for the buyback. This also meant we couldn't use the sunroof or drive around with windows down in risk of the screen completely coming apart.


----------

